# Looking for a site...



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I had found somewhere on here a site where you can register what endangered fish you have have and where you got them from. It was some sort of conservation site. I found it on here a couple days ago but now can't find it. anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

http://haplochromis.homelinux.net/maint ... hp?lang=EN

It's in the victorians strain management sticky.


----------



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

This one isn't the same one I had found before. It also gives a list of enangered species. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

This one?

http://acaforum.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

The first topic (ACA Conservation and ACA CARES) should take you there.


----------

